# Future Breeding (British Shorthair)



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Would anyone know what possible colors I would get from breeding a Lilac-cream Tortie female BSH with a Blue Spotted Tabby male BSH? Sire's mother is a Chocolate-silver Spotted Tabby and father is Blue. Dam's mother is Chocolate and father is Cream. Thank you for your time


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Brits said:


> Would anyone know what possible colors I would get from breeding a Lilac-cream Tortie female BSH with a Blue Spotted Tabby male BSH? Sire's mother is a Chocolate-silver Spotted Tabby and father is Blue. Dam's mother is Chocolate and father is Cream. Thank you for your time


To be honest i wouldn't even consider doing this mating.

Why would you want to mix those colours & patterns?

A lilac tortie would normally be mated to a self coloured stud.

Tabby and spotty and usually a line that isn't mixed with tortie, those are also mated to selfs, or other tabbys or spottys.

I would put a lilac tortie to a self stud.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm thanks for your opinion. I just thought maybe I would get very unique coloring this way. My sire is a Blue Spotted Tabby and I would need to find a self-stud to possibly mate my Lilac Tortie. I also have a Blue Tortie which I have been told I should mate to my Blue Spotted Tabby.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It depends on your reasons for breeding.

I'm not sure how inheritance works for tortie, tabby and spotty cats.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

With absolutely no disrespect, whilst the kittens would be a pretty, rainbow of colours, they wouldn't be unique. You'd get various colour spotted (and classic tabby if both parents are carriers) in blue, cream (male only), lilac, blue tortie spotted and lilac tortie spotted and associated selfs and torties in the those colours. 

I'm not sure if your cats are GCCF registered or if you intend to register the kittens but all the above colours are allowable for registration with GCCF.

I suppose the mating would really depend upon whether you have a plan for what you'd like to breed? Fine if you want some of the slightly more unusual tortie spotted/cream spotted but otherwise you'd really be best to stick to a self coloured male as a mate for your girl.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

I am from Canada and we don't have a lot of the more what I call "unique" Brit colors. Actually I have never seen a spotted tortie which is why I thought this color/pattern variation might be "unique". My chocolate girl was mated to a cream stud which is where my lilac tortie came from. I am looking to breed more unusual color patterns. Thank you all for your opinions, advice and wisdom


----------

